# Bad crack



## seasprite (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 1856 sea sprite Jon with a 50 hp Tohatsu jet. I was running down river in a channel that is only a few yards wide (real shallow on each side). The river turns to the left and you cannot see downstream far, well sure enough as I came around the bend a bunch of kayaks were blocking the channel. I couldn't go left or right too shallow and no room to turn around. The channel is only waist deep in some spots and others it's less that a foot. When I chopped the throttle I hit my first rock. The impact didn't bend the bottom it cracked it. The crack is on the bottom right on the edge of the gunnel. The crack is a hair line and less the two inches. I took it to get welded I don't have that kind of $$ to get it done now. I will eventually get it welded (after fishing season) is there a good fix such as JB weld or and caulk that will work good? I know its not a long term fix, but just one to get me through fishing season. I've patched leaks in the past but not a crack. Any recommendations?


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2011)

I know some guys swear by JB Weld but I tend to stay away from it in critical fixes. I would rather have the piece of mind knowing the fix is going to hold as in welding or brazing. As for a caulk, 3M makes a real good one called 5200 which is a marine adhesive/sealant. I do not know how well it would hold up in your situation but it is excellent it marine applications. It is used in a variety of situations in sealing cracks, holes, leaks and in preventing water from coming into your boat.


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 13, 2011)

There is no substitute for a weld.. if the crack is under distress and you bump another rock.. crack = tear. I would have a problem running a jet rig with a "patched" crack in it. Save your pennies and get it fixed correctly.


----------



## flatboat (Aug 13, 2011)

so you make one less fishin trip this year . its worth it to get it welded. jmo


----------



## seasprite (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input, I will attempt to use the 3M for a temporary patch, and will get it welded in the winter. I do agree welding is the cure, But the welder wanted $350 to weld it. I just got done refitting the boat and had to repair the trim motor my boat budget is gone! I agree vibration or another hit will open it up even worse. I do have three bilge pumps, and repair caulk. Hopefully I'll be able to limp through fall bite. Thanks for you suggestions.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I know it's a long ride but $350 would buy a lot of gas. I could probably fix it and you could use it as an excuse to fish the Susky on the way home. Any pictures?


----------



## seasprite (Aug 14, 2011)

The crack is only one and a quarter inch long. I need to get it welded, I did put a 3M patch and tried it today it works just fine. I'm a small mouth guide on the Susquehanna River and need my boat fish-able (other boat is down wiring trouble). I did call another weld shop and managed to barter a weld job for a fishing trip. So everything turned out great. That 3M patch (caulk) works great!!! Thank you guys for your input and concern all is well.


----------

